# 2015 Cruze Issues



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable


Just got notified of another special coverage. I don't have the details yet but it's to resolve the loose Negative Battery Cable some people are experiencing. We have had many members report problems with this cable and its connections. I'll post more information when I receive it. #14311...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Mama Dee (7 mo ago)

fabian.oseguera said:


> Hello everyone, I'm at my wits end scouring the internet looking for a solution for my car. I have a 2015 LT Cruze and it has had issues for several months and I need to fix it or at least figure out what's going on in the first place. Starting the car has no issues and it seems to drive perfectly fine. That is until you go over a speed bump, a pothole, an entryway or any kind of dip or elevation change than all the problems come up. The steering locks itself up completely, the gas pedal gives out as does the brake pedal, lights come on and the display says service airbag and service power steering and the car gives out and dies there. It has happened to me on the freeway, in parking lots, going to work and I need to fix this issue asap. I've used my code reader on the car but unless the car dies on me it shows that there's no faults detected. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 294739
> View attachment 294740


There might have been a recall for that problem ck with carfax its a dealer free fix


----------

